Ask HN: Why do people become freelancers?Why organizations use freelancers? - PrakashBhatta
======
jetti
People become freelancers/contractors because it typically pays better than
full time gigs as well as allows the individual to pick what they work on.

There are many reasons why organizations use freelancers/contractors but at
the last place I was at it was because they are easier to fire than a full
time employee. The organizations also don't have to pay for benefits for that
contractor/freelancer so that saves them money as well.

~~~
PrakashBhatta
Thankyou for the insights.What are your viewpoints on the current gig
economy?I am trying to understand this space for my side project.

~~~
jetti
Depends on the industry and location and what you consider
freelance/contractor. There a bunch of contractor jobs in Chicago but they are
in fact W2 (full time employees) you just work for the firm doing the
contracting. Corp to corp exists but I'm not privy to the details so I can't
answer you there.

